# Classic Attendenance and over all Numbers for 2012



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed, We will probably have to skip LA and TX next Year.. 
Wish they weren't back to back with only 3 weeks between..


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

8782 X 50$ = $439,050
Just used 50$ as a average registration fee.. 

14 ranges X 7 pro Ams = 98 X 3500 = $343,000


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow....kinda surprised to see the Classic at the top. That is the way it should be, and it just goes to show what a difference location makes.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure why LA has low attendance. Wasn't it low for the Classic last year too? It's a great facility and the layout of the town is nice with the food and hotels right next to the shoot site.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I used a website called freemaptools.com and used there radius feature and the ideal shoot location in the middle of all the other shoots is Nashville TN, looks like the ideal location for all travelers and there is plenty to do and places to stay in Nashville. Nashville is not to far north south east or west!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Any place closer to me would be awesome....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Any place closer to me would be awesome....lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Nothing says you cant move.....shoot you can relocate


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

2011 classic in LA 1048


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeh LA needs to be moved up north MI,WI,IA,MN:thumbs_up. And IL doesnt count as midwest that IL is a freeking long state to drive through.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

move la and tx,


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

jimb said:


> move la and tx,


Ez for you to say.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I heard someone say that OK and TX had the most registered ASA shooters, makes sense to have them closer to the numbers, the majority shouldn't have to travel the furthest.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

JAG said:


> I heard someone say that OK and TX had the most registered ASA shooters, makes sense to have them closer to the numbers, the majority shouldn't have to travel the furthest.


You have to remember JAG, centrally located to the ASA community is somewhere along the AL/GA border.

Everyone looks at the numbers and says move a shoot and neglects the.fact that the 3 lowest number shoots all were held before April. Weather was crap at Texas and indoor nationals was still yet to be held. 

Sent from a piece of crap using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I miss the Mississippi shoot. Really close to home. Louisiana is the closest to me now. About 4.5 hours.


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

We are working on a MS shoot..trying to get everything together before presenting to ASA


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

GA had a good turn out and now it's gone for 2013 .Looks like I'll only be shooting KY next year and I'll save some money.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Attendance is a majpr factor in ASA returning to sites. However it is not the only consideration. The site in Augusta became a hassle because it was on a military base but the largest factor in the shoot not returning was a total lack of support or sponsorship from the City of Augusta.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> You have to remember JAG, centrally located to the ASA community is somewhere along the AL/GA border.
> 
> Everyone looks at the numbers and says move a shoot and neglects the.fact that the 3 lowest number shoots all were held before April. Weather was crap at Texas and indoor nationals was still yet to be held.
> 
> Sent from a piece of crap using Tapatalk 2


Missouri or Arkansas would be a good choice. They had one clear over in Augusta and have one in Florida, those were/are not centrally located. Just saying they should move one closer to the west side where the majority of shooters are.


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

cenochs said:


> 1332 classic
> 
> 1331 *IL
> 
> ...


It did it moved to April


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

What ASA needs to do is use the zip codes of all the participates that attend more than one shoot per year over the last 3 years and put these into a computer and from that information use a radius map of the US and see what would be the best location for the shooters that travel to Pro Ams..If they reward the archers that travel it may turn out to be one of the highest attendance shoots!

Three biggest shoots Ky-IL-AL classic With that information you would have to start looking for a location centraled around these locations and that would be TN!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

cenochs said:


> What ASA needs to do is use the zip codes of all the participates that attend more than one shoot per year over the last 3 years and put these into a computer and from that information use a radius map of the US and see what would be the best location for the shooters that travel to Pro Ams..If they reward the archers that travel it may turn out to be one of the highest attendance shoots!
> 
> Three biggest shoots Ky-IL-AL classic With that information you would have to start looking for a location centraled around these locations and that would be TN!


Geocoding zip codes of ASA members would be a snap. But if the ASA wants someone to act like it is a big deal and pay a bunch of money to do it I'll take their money. I'm with you on Nashville but you have to consider ground transportation system as well.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> What ASA needs to do is use the zip codes of all the participates that attend more than one shoot per year over the last 3 years and put these into a computer and from that information use a radius map of the US and see what would be the best location for the shooters that travel to Pro Ams..If they reward the archers that travel it may turn out to be one of the highest attendance shoots!
> 
> Three biggest shoots Ky-IL-AL classic With that information you would have to start looking for a location centraled around these locations and that would be TN!


For all of the shoots..... I believe it's Florida /Georgia/ Alabama shooters that attend most of all of them. This is just speculation ( from who all I know that travel to all of the events from all these states.


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to see a TN shoot, NC shoot, or another VA shoot. I know that the last VA shoot did not do very well but the location was not the best for travelers. There are not enough hotels and restaurants close to where it was for much success. There are other locations near Roanoke, which has a decent regional airport and LOTS of hotels/food, and in other parts of the state that would be better suited to a big event like this. I cannot help but think that if people will go to FL then those same people will go to VA and some may even come down from more northern locations to shoot. Our closest shoot is now KY at just over 5 1/2 hours but the rest are all over 8 from the Roanoke area. Central locations are great for averages but let's move the edges out a bit and try some expansion to get more shooters involved.

just my .02


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> For all of the shoots..... I believe it's Florida /Georgia/ Alabama shooters that attend most of all of them. This is just speculation ( from who all I know that travel to all of the events from all these states.


I can see Alabama folks playing as many are fairly close to most all of the shoots. If you live just south of Nashville, TN all the shoots are inside of 10 hours and many are half of that. The fact is most shoots are over 10 hours for many in Va. so expect the # of Va. archers attending to decrease. I bet the number of South Carolina archers decrease now that the Augusta shoot is moved further away and the number of folks from further west will increase. 

North east Georgia - south west corner of North Carolina - northwest South Carolina seem a logical place. Still wouldn't be exactly close to me.

The glimmer of hope of going for a SOY is quickly fading........ Only one shoot inside of 9 hours and 2 are over 16 hours away.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I can see Alabama folks playing as many are fairly close to most all of the shoots. If you live just south of Nashville, TN all the shoots are inside of 10 hours and many are half of that. The fact is most shoots are over 10 hours for many in Va. so expect the # of Va. archers attending to decrease. I bet the number of South Carolina archers decrease now that the Augusta shoot is moved further away and the number of folks from further west will increase.
> 
> North east Georgia - south west corner of North Carolina - northwest South Carolina seem a logical place. Still wouldn't be exactly close to me.
> 
> The glimmer of hope of going for a SOY is quickly fading........ Only one shoot inside of 9 hours and 2 are over 16 hours away.


I guess...it all is going to depend on what you wish to use as a vacation time.... For a long time I have had only one that was close but after that its been 8plus no matter what.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ASA Numbers over all were darn good considering the economy were in.

Money tight for most folks.

Not sure I would change much. Personal think 1300 about all they can handle and keep folks happy.

Six to a stake is to many! Making some shoot all 40 in one day shouldnt happen. Be fair to all classes, two day events.
DB


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

JAG said:


> Missouri or Arkansas would be a good choice. They had one clear over in Augusta and have one in Florida, those were/are not centrally located. Just saying they should move one closer to the west side where the majority of shooters are.


At the same point they had one clear over in Texas and Louisiana which had the two lowest numbers. I know they were early in the season but so was Florida. 

The reason that Texas and Oklahoma federation numbers are so big is due the size of the states, not because they have the majority of the shooters.


----------



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

JAG said:


> Missouri or Arkansas would be a good choice. They had one clear over in Augusta and have one in Florida, those were/are not centrally located. Just saying they should move one closer to the west side where the majority of shooters are.


The western side of the country does not travel as well as the eastern side of the country.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA Numbers over all were darn good considering the economy were in.
> 
> Money tight for most folks.
> 
> ...


Time to add some more ranges DB! As crappy as Mckenzie are making these targets for the Pro Ams the ASA should be getting them at a real discount!! Legs won't hold targets up heads falling off and heads won't stay on the bodies,my range at the classic there where targets with no cores !! Allot of complaining at the Classic about how bad mckenzie has slipped on their targets even the range officials where embarrassed!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Did a search on locations of Bass Pro Shops!! Looks like they have allot of stores in cities that would be good shoot locations for driving distance!! They could be the sponsor we need!! Have them sponsor the Tour, then shooters come to a city where a Bass Pro Shop is located and they would get 1300 more shoppers instantly!! Bass Pro Shop ASA Tour!!! I got allot of time on my hands guys got a 5 month old boy at home and I been watching him all week I get a long break once a month with the scheldule I work and we been watching Olympics and the PGA championship!!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

ASA use to have a Pro/Am event in Tennessee. I believe the first one was in 2001...it was in Oak Ridge and was hugely popular in number of attendance. They had it there a couple/few years if I'm not mistaken. Then it got moved. I remember because it was the first big shoot I had ever been to and I ended up coming to know God at that tournament...had a Baptist preacher that was there that started talking to me/witnessing to me and I got under conviction at the shoot site lol Of all the places...but it has stuck and been in church every since and preaching myself now.

The weather thing probably played a big role in the number of attendees at the shoots this year...then again I heard some of them talking about how hot it was in Illinois this year....I know it was record breaking hot here in TN that week...temps soaring over 105. So that's probably the absolute worse conditions you could shoot in if you ask me...and the Illinois numbers were almost what the Classic was.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cenochs said:


> 1332 classic
> 
> *1331 *IL*


And Illinois is lucky to get 35 ASA members to shoot a Qualifier.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> Attendance is a majpr factor in ASA returning to sites. However it is not the only consideration. The site in Augusta became a hassle because it was on a military base but the largest factor in the shoot not returning was a total lack of support or sponsorship from the City of Augusta.


shoulda told 'em it was a golf tournament...that's the only game in town for them i guess. too bad bobby jones wasn't an archer.


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

The new schedule is not friendly to east coast shooters at all. I know a ton of participants at the asa's are from N.C., S.C., V.A., and T.N. I also know that in order for the asa to be a success you have to try and inlcude all the shooters from every possible state you can. That being said, how about doing some demoghraphic studies of your shooters and trying to locate some if not all of your shoots centrally? I am from western n.c. and don't mind to drive a little ways to attend some of these but come on. We would like to have atleast two shoots some what close to us. After all we do have some really good shooters from our area. Levi Morgan, Mark Thompson, Billy McCall, Jerry and Aimee Whittington, Logan Frye, Bo Swann, Justin Hannah, Cody Glover, Charlie Galloway, Bobby Davidson, Jamie Corum, Nathan Winters, Connie Calloway, Roger Gorrell, Sid and Pat Lett, Chad Bennett just to name a few. I know I'm ranting a little but come on, look at the overall scores and finishes from just the people I named above, we've got to be one of the better areas. Most of these people live within a two hour radius of each other.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> And Illinois is lucky to get 35 ASA members to shoot a Qualifier.


We got way to many qualfiers in Oklahoma.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JWP41 said:


> The new schedule is not friendly to east coast shooters at all. I know a ton of participants at the asa's are from N.C., S.C., V.A., and T.N. I also know that in order for the asa to be a success you have to try and inlcude all the shooters from every possible state you can. That being said, how about doing some demoghraphic studies of your shooters and trying to locate some if not all of your shoots centrally? I am from western n.c. and don't mind to drive a little ways to attend some of these but come on. We would like to have atleast two shoots some what close to us. After all we do have some really good shooters from our area. Levi Morgan, Mark Thompson, Billy McCall, Jerry and Aimee Whittington, Logan Frye, Bo Swann, Justin Hannah, Cody Glover, Charlie Galloway, Bobby Davidson, Jamie Corum, Nathan Winters, Connie Calloway, Roger Gorrell, Sid and Pat Lett, Chad Bennett just to name a few. I know I'm ranting a little but come on, look at the overall scores and finishes from just the people I named above, we've got to be one of the better areas. Most of these people live within a two hour radius of each other.



You guys got to find a place and put in for it like Texas and others have. Go for it. Texas presented Paris and it got a contract for years. Only reason Paris didnt get more this year most saw the potential rains forecasted.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

JWP41 said:


> The new schedule is not friendly to east coast shooters at all. I know a ton of participants at the asa's are from N.C., S.C., V.A., and T.N. I also know that in order for the asa to be a success you have to try and inlcude all the shooters from every possible state you can. That being said, how about doing some demoghraphic studies of your shooters and trying to locate some if not all of your shoots centrally? I am from western n.c. and don't mind to drive a little ways to attend some of these but come on. We would like to have atleast two shoots some what close to us. After all we do have some really good shooters from our area. Levi Morgan, Mark Thompson, Billy McCall, Jerry and Aimee Whittington, Logan Frye, Bo Swann, Justin Hannah, Cody Glover, Charlie Galloway, Bobby Davidson, Jamie Corum, Nathan Winters, Connie Calloway, Roger Gorrell, Sid and Pat Lett, Chad Bennett just to name a few. I know I'm ranting a little but come on, look at the overall scores and finishes from just the people I named above, we've got to be one of the better areas. Most of these people live within a two hour radius of each other.


With the names you listed put your heads together and find a nice spot in NC!! Would like to travel to NC!! The guys I shoot with complain the most about the Texas shoot they say becuase when you fly into Texas you still have to get a rental car and drive 2 hours to the shoot and the town is small with nothing to do... If they can pull it off getting a shoot in TX you should not have a hard time getting one in NC! And I heard you about to lose Levi he moving to Pennsylvania:!


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

About the Bass Pro Shop, there is one real close to Jackson, MS. As you can see, I really want MS to get another shoot. LOL.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> And Illinois is lucky to get 35 ASA members to shoot a Qualifier.


heck, Sonny, that's more than we had at the state championship shoot. i don't have any idea how you pump up the attendance. i think most clubs are ASA clubs because they know the insurance is a good deal but do not use ASA rules when running their shoots.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cenochs said:


> And I heard you about to lose Levi he moving to Pennsylvania:!


Hot Dog! the rumor mill kicks in...gotta love it.


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

No its true, he and Samantha are already starting to pull up anchor and move. I hate to see them leave our area but I can understand her wanting to be a little closer to her family once the baby gets here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowsrd said:


> About the Bass Pro Shop, there is one real close to Jackson, MS. As you can see, I really want MS to get another shoot. LOL.


I enjoyed the MS. shoot and hated to see it leave.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Bass Pro shop locations

http://blogs.basspro.com/blog/landing-pages/bass-pro-shops-locations


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

That was before my time cause this was my first yr but where was the MS shoot...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

msbigdawg said:


> That was before my time cause this was my first yr but where was the MS shoot...


Hattiesburg
DB


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree that we need more shoots closer to the east coast. Several years back we had shoots in NC, VA, SC, TN, PA, and Northern GA, and they drew large #s. Now there is not a shoot in any of these areas. Like JWP41 said we have a lot of shooters and some really good ones in NC and VA. It looks like we should get a shoot closer to us. The closest shoot to me in 2013 is 10-12 hours away...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Hot Dog! the rumor mill kicks in...gotta love it.


Carlosii...there is no rumor about that......They showed the house the closed on and everything.....It's in the same area that Samatha from


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> And Illinois is lucky to get 35 ASA members to shoot a Qualifier.





Daniel Boone said:


> We got way to many qualfiers in Oklahoma.
> DB


DB, we had, I believe, 6 Qualifiers. ??? I think last year we needed 3 Qualifiers and the State Championship for SOY. This year we had to have 6 Qualifiers and the State Championship. The only Qualifier that didn't cost me at least $50 was the one next door. So another $150 would get me what? I was 7 or 9 points down for SOY when the plug was pulled. 




carlosii said:


> heck, Sonny, that's more than we had at the state championship shoot. i don't have any idea how you pump up the attendance. i think most clubs are ASA clubs because they know the insurance is a good deal but do not use ASA rules when running their shoots.


I Posted here, I thought. We had a record attendance of 97 for the State Championship. Said was, we had 165 Qualify.

Yes, ASA is good for insurance. The thing is, ASA got started in clubs already having NFAA classes or variations of those classes. People don't like change. Open A, B and C is deemed BS. You're FreeStyle, you're FreeStyle. There is only one class for BowHunter, Bowhunter. What is is and well accepted is Young Adult and Adult every class shooting from the competition stake, usually maxed at 45 yards - exceptions being Adult Women and Traditional. Sure, ASA has their thing about "growing" people up in class, but the truth is many ASA Bow Novices here have been shooting form 45 and 50 yards and unknown yardage for...ever since I can remember, 1998 for sure.

Virtually all clubs have either 3 or 4 shooting stakes so ASA's 6 stakes wasn't accepted. Here, clubs should have combined classes on stakes. All Pros, all Opens and all Bowhunter on the competition stake and the all Eagles on one stake. One club tried ASA shooting stakes and when shooters asked what stake they were to shoot from the answer came; "Pick one." Now that's just plain BS.

And forget the ASA speed limit. No club is going to turn away shooters just because of being too fast. If I wanted to use my Pearson TX4, 310 fps, and was not allowed to shoot I'd just go "across the street" and shoot. Just that plain and simple.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

LA was my favorite location/range. Overall good numbers all things considered!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We have had some pretty tough weather conditions at Texas over the years with the March dates. With that said we were only 134 shooters off a record Classic attendance. With the new April date for Texas we should bust 1300 shooters easily.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JWP41 said:


> The new schedule is not friendly to east coast shooters at all. I know a ton of participants at the asa's are from N.C., S.C., V.A., and T.N. I also know that in order for the asa to be a success you have to try and inlcude all the shooters from every possible state you can. That being said, how about doing some demoghraphic studies of your shooters and trying to locate some if not all of your shoots centrally? I am from western n.c. and don't mind to drive a little ways to attend some of these but come on. We would like to have atleast two shoots some what close to us. After all we do have some really good shooters from our area. Levi Morgan, Mark Thompson, Billy McCall, Jerry and Aimee Whittington, Logan Frye, Bo Swann, Justin Hannah, Cody Glover, Charlie Galloway, Bobby Davidson, Jamie Corum, Nathan Winters, Connie Calloway, Roger Gorrell, Sid and Pat Lett, Chad Bennett just to name a few. I know I'm ranting a little but come on, look at the overall scores and finishes from just the people I named above, we've got to be one of the better areas. Most of these people live within a two hour radius of each other.



OK, I've found you a 'general' spot. It's not in North Carolina but it's within 8 or so hours of a LOT of ASA shooters without being off the charts for too many. Less than 9 hours to Jackson, Miss., 9 hours to Memphis, less than 7 to Louisville, less than 8 to Gainesville, 5 hrs. to Montgomery ALA, 5 hrs to roanoke Va., 4.5 hours to Raleigh, NC., 10 hrs from Monroe, LA.

Between Easley and Greenville, SC. Greensville-Pickens Speedway. I did a little research and the track owners have a good junk of land, open and wooded (multiple parcels) with plenty of parking.
6 or so mile from I-85 
2 miles from Greensville, SC.
closer to Easley,Sc


*Ok Carolinians, make it happen!!!!!!!*


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tallcatt said:


> We have had some pretty tough weather conditions at Texas over the years with the March dates. With that said we were only 134 shooters off a record Classic attendance. With the new April date for Texas we should bust 1300 shooters easily.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


paris draws a lot of Texas shooters. wonder how many it draws from outside the Tex-Ark-Ok area. not that it matters. just wondering.


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey that works for me! I'm not being too picky at all I mean I would drive 8 to 9 hours to a couple if I also had a couple that were less than 5. I think one near Greenville S.C. and maybe one towards V.A. or W.V.A would cater to most people from our whole eastern side. Then you've got Texas and Louisianna for that side, with the classic somewhere in the middle. It could be anywhere from central T.N. to Nashville or even still Alabama. I personally love the Illinois shoot and would like to see it stay, but Kentucky not so much. As of now it's actually my closest one but I would rather see it moved, but that's just me.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Back around 1996 and 1997, there was a Pro Am at Greenwood/Laurens SC. It was a nice area.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> OK, I've found you a 'general' spot. It's not in North Carolina but it's within 8 or so hours of a LOT of ASA shooters without being off the charts for too many. Less than 9 hours to Jackson, Miss., 9 hours to Memphis, less than 7 to Louisville, less than 8 to Gainesville, 5 hrs. to Montgomery ALA, 5 hrs to roanoke Va., 4.5 hours to Raleigh, NC., 10 hrs from Monroe, LA.
> 
> Between Easley and Greenville, SC. Greensville-Pickens Speedway. I did a little research and the track owners have a good junk of land, open and wooded (multiple parcels) with plenty of parking.
> 6 or so mile from I-85
> ...


I like it


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You folks are missing it......If you truely want your area to hold a shoot.....you need to contact your area's sports autority...county commisson....city chamber.....asa works with those sorts....not clubs or some guy with land.....there a bit more to hosting an event then i feel a lot actually understand.......I do know that asa will talk to any of the depts i listed though.....its how and where you need to get the ball rolling


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

JWP41 said:


> Hey that works for me! I'm not being too picky at all I mean I would drive 8 to 9 hours to a couple if I also had a couple that were less than 5. I think one near Greenville S.C. and maybe one towards V.A. or W.V.A would cater to most people from our whole eastern side. Then you've got Texas and Louisianna for that side, with the classic somewhere in the middle. It could be anywhere from central T.N. to Nashville or even still Alabama. I personally love the Illinois shoot and would like to see it stay, but Kentucky not so much. As of now it's actually my closest one but I would rather see it moved, but that's just me.


I agree with you Kentucky is 3 hours from my house but I hate the location wish it was moved!! Lexington would be great hotels horse parks with plenty of land and it you like to shoot in the open how about keeenland horse park!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I agree with you Kentucky is 3 hours from my house but I hate the location wish it was moved!! Lexington would be great hotels horse parks with plenty of land and it you like to shoot in the open how about keeenland horse park!!


There is also the Blue Grass Sportsman's Club ..in Wilmore ( we have been there before)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> You folks are missing it......If you truely want your area to hold a shoot.....you need to contact your area's sports autority...county commisson....city chamber.....asa works with those sorts....not clubs or some guy with land.....there a bit more to hosting an event then i feel a lot actually understand.......I do know that asa will talk to any of the depts i listed though.....its how and where you need to get the ball rolling


Carolinians if you have any real intestinal fortitude then get the ball rolling. I just did a quick recon of the area for an idea of location. Make some phone calls to localities. Call the land owners and see if they are interested. If they are interested they'll know the local people to talk to make it happen. I expect it won't work with a private land owner like the race track (private owners want a lot of money and local governments won't help) but it's not hard to do basic research with google.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> There is also the Blue Grass Sportsman's Club ..in Wilmore ( we have been there before)


I have never shot there but I have heard of it!! As long as the place doesn't have a Powerline )) the Lexington area has a CKAA I think that correct it stands for Central Kentucky Archery Association they have many clubs and many shooters....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Carolinians if you have any real intestinal fortitude then get the ball rolling. I just did a quick recon of the area for an idea of location. Make some phone calls to localities. Call the land owners and see if they are interested. If they are interested they'll know the local people to talk to make it happen. I expect it won't work with a private land owner like the race track (private owners want a lot of money and local governments won't help) but it's not hard to do basic research with google.




I really need to proofread my posts. 

But, I sure that eveyone understood it's meaning.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> I have never shot there but I have heard of it!! As long as the place doesn't have a Powerline )) the Lexington area has a CKAA I think that correct it stands for Central Kentucky Archery Association they have many clubs and many shooters....


No, they don't have a power line there.....they do have some steep hills though.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Lexington would be good for me


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Do like the SEC split the ASA East , ASA West . Six events easch then the Classic at the end. Top 10 shooters qualify for classic out of each event. 

from a phone smarter than myself


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> OK, I've found you a 'general' spot. It's not in North Carolina but it's within 8 or so hours of a LOT of ASA shooters without being off the charts for too many. Less than 9 hours to Jackson, Miss., 9 hours to Memphis, less than 7 to Louisville, less than 8 to Gainesville, 5 hrs. to Montgomery ALA, 5 hrs to roanoke Va., 4.5 hours to Raleigh, NC., 10 hrs from Monroe, LA.
> 
> Between Easley and Greenville, SC. Greensville-Pickens Speedway. I did a little research and the track owners have a good junk of land, open and wooded (multiple parcels) with plenty of parking.
> 6 or so mile from I-85
> ...


This would be great! 3 hours from home I'm ready to pack my bags.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Between Cleveland and Chattanooga tenn.would be awesome or dalton ga.


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know everbody wants some close to where they live, but thats really not realistic for everybody. I really think though that some more centrally locations could be found where everyone is driving pretty equally. Mike Terrell is looking at it from a business standpoint which I can definitely understand. I mean who wouldn't go to where is gonna make you the most money when your doing this for a living? I just think that with the amount of shooters coming from the east that the asa could try and find atleast two places near us. There will probably be a fairly large number of shooters from the east who won't be able to make next years schedule due to distance and cost, but the asa will probably gain shooters who live closer to where the shoots will be next year. So the asa probably won't notice the lack of eastern U.S. shooters next year. I just hate that a lot of good shooters from the east will have the asa move away and possibly not be able to represent our areas at the tournaments.


----------



## badams2s (Jun 26, 2012)

Tunica, Mississippi. Get the casinos to give ASA members a discount on rooms


----------

